# gaggia classic



## kevron (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi all,

My classic has stopped working all of a sudden, it won't even light up, I checked the fuse in the plug which was ok apart from that I don't really know what else to look for, if any of you guys have an idea what it could be I'd be really greatfull to hear from you.

thanks


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

There is a fuse inside on top of the boiler. Check that


----------



## kevron (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi seeq

thanks I'll have a look, I hope there's nothing that I can break, I'm real clumsy.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Heh. You should be able to see if the fuse is gone as it's a clear fuse. It is literally on top of the boiler, so you shouldn't need to touch much to have a visual inspection. If you can't tell from looking then try a test meter if you have one. If the light isn't on at all, not even the power light, then it's either the plug fuse, machine fuse (the one on the boiler) or a loose connection. My money would be on a fuse


----------

